
Bennie Railplane - mothsonasloth
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bennie_Railplane
======
mothsonasloth
Video of the Railplane -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvSmwMqtylA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvSmwMqtylA)

